# New Hampshire question



## jar546 (May 4, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about the NH statewide building codes?  I have left 2 messages with the NH State Dept that handles this with no return phone calls.  Looking for a better contact or someone who is familiar with the process and hierarchy

Thanks


----------



## LGreene (May 10, 2010)

What are you trying to find out?


----------



## bgingras (May 10, 2010)

they are on the 2006 ICC codes. What else did you need?

http://www.nh.gov/safety/boardsandcommissions/bldgcode/nhstatebldgcode.html


----------

